# Shimano SH-ME7



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Anybody rocking some of the new me7's? I'm looking for a new all mountain (think Pisgah) clipless shoe, and this seems to tick all the right boxes. I want something that is light, durable, pedals well, and is comfortable for hike-a-bikes. The Michelin sole really stands out to me when comparing the shoe with others. I tired a pair on a few weekends ago, but they didn't have my size... so the pair I tried as a little large. Overall I was impressed with them though. Thinking about pulling the trigger, but just wanted to see if anyone had any info that might change my mind.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Whelp, I ended up ordering the shoes. One of the best decisions I have made in awhile! I got in over 50 miles of Pisgah last weekend, and have nothing but very positive things to say about em. Incredibly comfortable, and felt very light on the foot. Great traction while hike-a-biking.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

Just got a pair. When from Pearl X-projects that I liked a lot. So far I like the ME7's even more. I've also seen a lot of positive reviews on them. Solid choice although I wish that they came in half sizes.


----------



## tufftee (May 24, 2012)

How is that neoprene cuff around the ankle? It looks like it would wear out pretty easy but it also look like a nice built in gator to keep dirt from getting in. Shoes do look nice although I havent seen them in person.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

The cuff seems fine so far! I was worried about it being hot/bothering me, but I don't notice it when riding. It certainly does help keep out debris, and feels well made.


----------



## babesquatch (Sep 1, 2016)

While I really like the shoe, I've had issues with the cuff though. On me it wears on the bottom of my ankles. It's starting to wear in I guess and not bother me as much though.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Ah, interesting. I haven't had any issues with it, but I do usually wear longer socks as well.


----------



## hardboiled (Jun 10, 2006)

I just got a pair of ME7s, liike em quite a bit. they feel like a nice refinement of the m200s that were my previous shoes. I also tried the AM7s before settling on the ME7s. 

for anyone on the fence between the two, I loved the AM7s for the flat sole and bigger "landing strip" for the cleat/pedal interface. the AM7s were awesome with Crank Bros Mallet pedals. but once you move up past the sole they feel like a big, bulky, shoe and don't have the tighter "performance fit" of the ME7s. I couldn't get the ME7s to play nice with the Mallet pedals (although I have a few friends that like the combo so maybe it's just me). I went back to shimano trail pedals and not surprisingly they play real nice with the shimano shoes. the michelin sole of the ME7s seems a bit better than the sole on the M200s, but in my mind, the ideal "trail/all mountain/enduro" shoe would be the ME7 fit and lace/buckle system with the more aggressive flat sole and cleat pocket of the AM9. maybe that'll be the next revision.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

Hope they last longer then the ME5's... I got a little over two months out of them before the sole delammed. Junk.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I've been riding mine in Phoenix for nearly five months. Best clipless shoe I've owned.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

EatsDirt said:


> Hope they last longer then the ME5's... I got a little over two months out of them before the sole delammed. Junk.


I hope so as well! Gonna give them a good test this weekend at PMBAR.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

EatsDirt said:


> Hope they last longer then the ME5's... I got a little over two months out of them before the sole delammed. Junk.


Send 'em back to Shimano. I've got ME7's being delivered today that are replacements for M200's that were warrantied.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

06HokieMTB said:


> Send 'em back to Shimano. I've got ME7's being delivered today that are replacements for M200's that were warrantied.


I could do that, but that would make three pair of warranty M163 each lasting 6 mos or less and now ME5 that's had the exact same delam issue only lasting a couple months. According to their less then competent customer service I abuse them (by having to hike up stuff OCCASIONALLY). Friends are on the same warranty carousel for the same problem. I could swear ease of hiking was one of the selling features of the gimmicky torbal sole.

Check the tread around the cleat box boys... probably a few of you with tread flopping around and an upper that's separating.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

EatsDirt said:


> Check the tread around the cleat box boys... probably a few of you with tread flopping around and an upper that's separating.


That's where mine separated


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ive struggled due to foot shape to get a pair of shoes to replace 6 yr old Speshy Rimes. Finally took the chance on these and they are brilliant - simply brilliant. Love the shoes - sole grip and walkability is great and on bike feel is even better.


----------

